# The Rescue Thread



## Trippshep

Its come to my attention that the aqua bid thread is getting very large, yet we have no rescue betta's thread. Personally, I will probably never buy a betta of AB. Too expensive. Why spend so much money on something you know someone else is going to buy. So here, is a thread, for betta fish who have been found in pets stores, walmart, or anywhere that have needed rescuing. Who know's maybe you will post some pictures of your local pet stores fish and someone on here might be willing to take some in. I know that's my problem, i can barley walk in pet stores anymore. Which isn't good because I have four dogs that need to be fed xD.


I currently have tons of rescues, all of them are rescues. But I will post my ones that where in true so sad need of rescuing. 










Lucky, my male double tail half moon. I bought him at Myrtle beach. I went in walmart and bought a betta, named Tiki. We drove down to dollar general, which was in the same part of the strip mall, and right beside of it was petco. I went in, looking at all there betta's. They had so many beautiful betta's. I looked on the bottom shelf and found Lucky, literally stuffed under some boxes, just left to die. I grabbed him and asked the cashier how much for him and he said 6. I looked at him and asked him why, because the others where 17-25 dollars. He looked at me and told me he probably wouldn't make it so they just wanted him gone. I was very upset and told the man that he should have more faith in these small creatures because they where beautiful. He looked at me like i was stupid and went ahead and checked me out.










Inferno, my male delta tail. I go in petsmart a lot, as mentioned above, I own 4 dogs and I work at a kennel, so I am constantly in there buying dog food or cat food. I watched this guy for about 3-4 weeks. I kept telling my mom that I was going to buy him if he wasn't bought by the next month. I aslo kept telling my self that some little girl would love him and take good care of him. I kept that in my head. I went to get some dog food and came out with him. I was so happy to get him. He came to me with fin rot and swim bladder, both are being taken care of.










Savior, my blind delta tail. I had been wanting to go to a store a little far away from my house, called Nature's Emporium. I had heard they had cheap fish supplies and chemicals. Granted, they did, but they also had a very large amount of betta fish. Around 35. Around 10 of those 35, dead. I was really upset and was just going through them. They had some really nice ones. I picked this guy up and was about in tears. I told my mom I had to buy him. She of course told me no at first. I told her I would give him to my boyfriend(yeah right, NOT) and she said okay. I took him back to the back and they bagged him. The girl looked at me and asked me what kind of betta he was. I looked at her and shook my head. Some guy that worked there told her it was a female. Here is a picture of the bag







He is having a hard time eating and I usually have to tap my finger in the water before he finds the food.​


----------



## twobettas

I'm so glad you got those rescues, especially the blind betta. The store where I bought my two had at least half the bettas dying or dead, and the water in some of the dead ones was yellow, so they had to be there a while. I went in today for dog supplies and was very happy to see they only had one betta, although it looked sickly. Sad thing is, the others probably all died since I don't think they sell very many, but I'm hoping they won't get in that much stock. Their tanks are all quite cloudy, too.


----------



## Trippshep

Petsmart tends to have some nice betta's. They're cups/tanks look pretty nice. I have went in a couple times and seen some bad ones. Like yesterday, when I went to pick up from dog tags. There was an orange half moon, solid orange, and half of his tail was gone. I put him down and walked away. I can't have any more. I have 21 x.x. I am trying to get a new desk/shelf thingy for christmas so that I can put some more tanks around the house. My friend gave me back a 5 gallon tank I loaned her about 2 years ago. So that can house two betta's happily. 

The other stores around me, let petco, walmart and some other poor pet shops are just horrible. 

You should post some pictures of your rescues ^^


----------



## Fenghuang

This is Fang. 










The full story is in this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=175321

Unfortunately, he was not a successful rescue. He was with me for a few weeks. He was showing so much improvement and then he suddenly passed away. I was heartbroken.


----------



## Trippshep

What a beautiful fish. 
I have also had some heart breaking death's. 
I had bought two very sick betta's about 5 months ago. I made the most stupidest mistake of setting there tanks on a shelf and the shelft broke. I of course panicked and one of the tanks did not break. I put the both together for about 3 minutes, I had no choice. I was covered in glass. I separated them and took care of everything.
About two days later,








Sunset^^ passed away. 
Spec, the other male, hung on for a good 2 weeks. I gave him warm water and salt treatment daily. 
this is him 








This is his wound from the glass


----------



## Fenghuang

Your rescues look great. You did right by them.

It's so tough to lose them after you tried so hard. 

This was Phoenix... Who I guess was kind of a rescue. He had SBD and was floating on his side in his Petsmart cup, unable to right himself. I brought him home and he ended up flourished. He just recently passed, but it wasn't related. 

Before



























After


----------



## Trippshep

I just saw Phoenix in another picture on you thread. Did he die very recently ?


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes, he did. He got sick out of the blue. Dropsy. The fish was a fighter. He clung on for as long as he could. But he finally succumbed.


----------



## Crowntails

I would love to take in a "rescue betta" right now, but I have no tank room. Beautiful fish everyone!


----------



## JustinieBeanie

Phoenix is a shining example of what amazing things proper care does for a betta! This was a great thread idea, everyone has posted such lovely fish.


----------



## Seki

I have to share pictures of Ramses! This poor little fishy was so depressed in his cup at Pet Supplies Plus... it was amazing how he brightened up as soon as the sunlight hit him, seriously! And he's just been improving ever since~









Sad, take-me-home eyes. Clamped fins. He was in such icky water, too...

















He started to unclamp as soon as we left the store, no joke. These are shots taken of him on the roof of my car in the parking lot. But look at that nasty water... ugh.

















Fin rot... a deformed dorsal... a chunk of his caudal missing. He was a bit of a mess. But goodness was he happy to be out of that cup! His red became so much more vibrant and he spread his pretty (if damaged) fins to show off for me!









"Hai! You let me out of my cup... we're friends now!"









Such gorgeous colors and such pretty finnage, if only it wasn't so damaged! He is doing a thousand times better now, though. 

I need to get an updated picture of him! His caudal has regrown and he is a bit of a feisty thing! Also, he was able to be moved out of the little QT tank and into a proper 2.5 gallon of his very own. I will get some updated pics for you guys tomorrow... it's lights out right now and I don't wanna disturb him. He's sleeping in his little tree hahaha.


----------



## Lefitte

Awwe such wonderful babies! I bought both my boys from PetSmart, ours is pretty good about taking care of their fish [I've only seen one betta and two other dead fish in the last six months and I go in about once a week. I have a friend who works there and she was very upset that they had a dead fish.] My first boy,Chiisana, I chose because he looked very healthy, pretty, and I liked what personality he was showing in his little cup. 
When I got him: 

















When his health started failing, I ended up eyeing the other bettas and I found one who I couldn't stop thinking about. Pretty sure I saw ich on him the first time I saw him and I kept thinking about how I could deal with that and help him. Three days later, I brought home Kirei, no signs of the ich I first saw. 








What started as a rescue has turned out very healthy. I've had him a month now and he's been a delight!









Chi on the other hand.. I'm working on getting him better. He has bad genetics. SBD and bloat issues since day one and he's also a tail biter. He had ich [before I found Kirei] recently, plus SBD, and finrot. He's definitely become my little rescue, funny because I thought he would be healthy when I bought him and I thought Kirei would be sickly. 
Here's a current picture of Chi from tonight;


----------



## Trippshep

Everyone's fishes are amazing. 
I moved Savior, my blind betta, into his new 3-4 gallon tank last night. 
I've spent the last week cleaning it. My friend had it for about 2 years and was using it for a hermit crab tank. All the rocks have been taken out and replaced with new rocks. Not sure if I want to reuse the rocks. 
I think Savior is turning out to be a halfmoon, he is just very young. I could be wrong. 

Lefitte; Kirei looks just like my new rescue, Inferno. I hope he two, does well. 
Chi is adorable. If I came across a fish like that, I would do my best to sue the place that had him. 

Question, I was thinking, I have some females and beautiful males who I have rescued, now maybe its time they go to a new home so I can rescue more? I know no one around me would buy them, so shipping would probably be the only option. Would this be a bad idea, or a good idea?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

I might be interested in adopting one!  Lucky stole my heart, but if he isn't up for adoption, I understand. How much would the fees be plus shipping? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trippshep

My boyfriend bought Lucky, he just houses with me. So that would have to be the decision between me and my boyfriend. 
I am not sure, honestly, I would not even charge for the fish, just the shipping. I'm in no way looking to make profit. 
Lucky is still recovering from fin rot, so I would like to give him another month or two to recover.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

Alright! Who do you have up for adoption at the moment? I personally do not want to adopt one until winter break, just so I have 3 weeks to make sure they don't get sick or such. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trippshep

Maybe


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

Your bettas are so gorgeous. Just goes to show how amazing a rescue can be if you give it love. 
Do you think if is safe to ship transcontinental during this cold? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trippshep

I didn't think about that. I'm sure I could figure something out.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

I could wait to adopt one from you when it warms up in the spring. That would give me a chance to make everything perfect for their arrival, as well as be a birthday present for me! :lol: 
Keep rescuing, and I'll keep in touch!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PetMania

Trippshep said:


> Everyone's fishes are amazing.
> I moved Savior, my blind betta, into his new 3-4 gallon tank last night.
> I've spent the last week cleaning it. My friend had it for about 2 years and was using it for a hermit crab tank. All the rocks have been taken out and replaced with new rocks. Not sure if I want to reuse the rocks.
> I think Savior is turning out to be a halfmoon, he is just very young. I could be wrong.
> 
> Lefitte; Kirei looks just like my new rescue, Inferno. I hope he two, does well.
> Chi is adorable. If I came across a fish like that, I would do my best to sue the place that had him.
> 
> Question, I was thinking, I have some females and beautiful males who I have rescued, now maybe its time they go to a new home so I can rescue more? I know no one around me would buy them, so shipping would probably be the only option. Would this be a bad idea, or a good idea?


Yes, shipping them out would be a good idea. I would adopt one actually  I have my own rescue, but i have a ton of room for pets.


----------



## PetMania

If you do ship them out...I call dibs on the second boy!! lol.


----------



## DBanana

My son's first boy, Bulldozer-Train, a red veil tail. He was in such a small little bowl and he look SO resigned. I actually wanted to get an energetic crown-tail but the kiddo was intent on BT. Good choice.

Being a googly eyed goof while he explores around the plants








I slopped the brine shrimp container a little too hard and he's wondering where to start.










My son's second boy, Spooky Ghost, an opaque delta tail that my son just started vibrating over while we were out getting plants. He was in a bowl so small he could barely move for his tail (and his tail isn't huge). He's still working on a bit of a constipation issue but he's MUCH improved. There's some fin damage, but that's actually a lot better than when we picked him up. His attitude is really starting to pick up too. He was extremely timid at first but now he's starting to dart around and be much more inquisitive. 

You can see his swim bladder. You can see his -spine-. **shudders**


----------



## Elsewhere

I've rescued... four? Yes, four Bettas in total. While I consider most of my Bettas to be rescues because of the conditions of pet stores, these three are the ones that I think others would really consider to be rescues. I'll start with my first one, a blind Betta named Themis.

I got Themis last February, and she was just my absolute dream fish. I actually wanted to breed her with my male, Pigg, but decided against that almost right away.









I took her to the front, and the lady said that no one else had wanted her. I was confused as to why, since she was just so gorgeous. It was only once I got in the car that I realized she was blind. It turned out that she was only partially blind to begin with, and could get around decently on her own. My mother wanted me to return her, but I couldn't, since I knew she would rot on that shelf until she died. Themis lived in a divided 10g for most of her life until I got the idea of a sorority. She then lived there, but I soon realized her vision had totally left her, so she was transferred to a little 5 gallon.









Themis was my favourite female, and I loved my little desk buddy. But she was hit suddenly by an illness, and when I got back with medicine, she had passed. I'm still unsure of what caused her death, but I do know that I won't forget my little pink girl anytime soon.

My next rescue was Boreas, a happy little guy that really loved being on my desk as well. He was a sort of replacement fish for Themis. I hate saying that, but I was so down and sad afterwards, looking at her empty tank, that I decided to take a look downtown. Boreas had been sitting on that shelf for two months, and for two months I had been drooling over him before I decided to buy him and bring him home.









He thrived with me, and after a couple of days, he finally flared and showed he was a Halfmoon.

















About a month after I got Boreas, I decided to collect oak leaves from my grandmother's house. I treated them and cut their stems off- or so I thought. I missed one in Boreas's tank, and he ripped his side on it. I noticed when it was too far gone, at the point where the only way he was going to heal was if I helped him on his way. There was definitely a major infection, and I decided to euthanize him before bed. I regret not noticing that leaf, but I've from it, and every time I use new leaves they're all triple checked before they go anywhere near a tank.

My next rescue was No Name. He doesn't have too long of a story, because he's happy and healthy and alive as I type this. I went to a pet store to find No Name in a tank with an incredibly strong filter, half a tail, and a dead Cichlid floating next to him. I was with my grandmother, and I knew how angry my mom would be. I didn't care, and told the girl to cup him. I paid $2 instead of the $15 he would have sold for, and he is my one successful rescue. This is No Name about a week before he went to his new home. His tail has now fully healed.









My final rescue is Miracle. I found Miracle half dead on a shelf. He had fuzz completely covering him, and I knew that he had no hope the second I laid eyes on him. I scooped him up and brought him to the woman's attention, and she tried to take him away from me. I told her, no, I wanted to make him better. She looked at me skeptically, but then said that I should do my best, and gave him to me for free.









He was the saddest looking CT I had ever seen. His tips of his tail was falling all over the place off of him. When he survived the night, I became increasingly optimistic about my little Miracle. So what if he would be blind in one eye? So what if he would be deformed? All I wanted was for him to get better.

















But he didn't. Miracle passed away peacefully about two hours after that last picture was taken. At least he died warm and loved.

This is such a great thread that you've created, and it feels really good to look through these other rescue stories to know that there are some really good people in the world who really care about their animals.


----------



## Lefitte

Trippshep; Thank you! And Chi actually looked very healthy when I got him. He's been sick for two months so he's looking pretty terrible but he's hanging in there and seems to be improving.


----------



## Sabina88

Elsewhere- im glad there are people like you who look at a blind fish or a fish coverd in fuzz and all they see is another part of the family. They were really lucky to be found by you. I also really like the way you wrote this, you can really tell you care about your fish


----------



## Tree

I saw a betta covered in Ick at Petco. I REALLY wanted to take him home with me but I already saved a betta not to long ago. T^T 

Here is Tuna with his white lump. 









He is so pretty! But I figured no one would take him in due to the white lump on his side. I asked the lady that worked at the fish department at Petco and asked her what the lump was. She was not sure and she tried to take Tuna out of the cup and POKE at the lump! D= I was clinching my teeth seeing her try to pull off the lump with a syringe as Tuna flopped around on her palm. -_- She put him back in the cup and said. "Oh it looks like it will fall off and is nothing to worry about"... well it didn't fall off! And I think it might be lymphocystis! He is lucky that I took him because the lump has not grown. =) 

though He has been biting his fins. >_< Naughty boy. lol


----------



## Sabina88

When I woke up this morning I found out that my betta had passed away, I had only had him for about 2 weeks and all of the sudden he just became lethargic and didn't last the night. I had to go to petsmart today anyways to get some more stress coat and of coarse couldn't help myself and went straight to the bettas. I still miss my betta Spartan but I new that I couldn't go home to an empty tank, it feels weird to me to do that. Although I wasn't techniqly looking to bring one home its hard to resist them . I found 2 dragon scales that I fell in love with and was actualy going to chose between them but then I went and looked at there main I guess you would call it, area of bettas and was looking through them. At the time I was actually looking for a female but all of them at the store were so small and im not ready for a baby betta yet. As I was looking through the males I came across a crown tail. Now this particular store actually took relatively good care of there bettas as far as I could see. but this guy looked sad and clearly had fin rot and was really dull. I did put him back and looked at the dragon scales again but I couldn't help it and went back to him. Although my mom wasn't very happy because she didn't want to get a fish that was "going to die" but I just couldn't leave him there. Im really glad I didn't because after I got home and he was in his new tank I tested his water and it was at around 2.0 for ammonia. I doubt he would have lasted very much longer. Now hes in a warm tank with room to swim and turn around. He starting to get some color back in his fins and has even started flaring and swimming more, unfortunetly hes a bit gerky and stiff when he swims but I hope that will fade as he gets better. Fingers crossed for him, I didn't think I would, but Ive gotten really attached already  
So after my long story here he is as we were driving home (he did actually have alittle color to his fins but not as much as they have gotten since he has been home)
View attachment 250050


----------



## Tree

Sabina88: awww that is such a nice story! you could have passed him up with the two dragon scales and yet you still had that feeling to get him. =) I'm sure those dragon scales will get homes soon. the one you took in, No one would have taken him and he would have died. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sabina88

I was having a really hard time deciding because its hard not to take all of them home. One of the reasons to why I brought him home is because I thought about it and looking at him, most people when buying bettas look for the prettiest ones and are usually relatively inexperienced when it comes to bettas. and I had a feeling the way he looked hed be passed over and not live much longer. And i didn't want that to happen to him. Im really glad I brought him home, but now i have to come up with a name for him.
Though i do feel bad, when i went to put him into his tank as i was moving my hand from the cup to the tank he jump and fell on my counter, luckily it wasn't that high up and he dosnt seem injured.

Tree- I was reading your post. I cant belive she took him out of the water and pulled at it with tweezers.... poor guy at least hes ok, and Tunas a cute name


----------



## Tree

yeah that is the frustrating part on letting bettas go. Many people will think they are easy and not take the time to read up on them. I used to be that way too though, until I found this forum. My first betta was a learning experience that was from K-mart (of all Places!) He was not a healthy fish to begin with anyway but I never had a heater for him until I started getting into Bettas more and more. But he died from many issues that I could not help with Meds. 

IKR? Some Petco and Petsmart fish employs really have no idea what to look for and have no experience. I had one lady say that I didn't need to clean out a 3 gallon for a good month. @[email protected]

Hehe thanks XD my other boys are Sardine and Anchovy. My sister has one named Sushi. =P


----------



## Sabina88

K-mart sold fish.... 
I actualy used to be a complete goldfish person but after thinking about the betta i had when i was younger i had starting wanting one again. To bad once you get one betta its hard not to want to add to your family 
Sardine, anchovy and suchi are cute names too 

Speaking of petsmart and petco i fell like around were i live atleast the petco takes care of there bettas horribly even though petsmarts not great either and they don't relly get enough air at least there water is usually clean. Does any one else see this in there petcos and smarts? 
I was thinking about for every rescue betta that i bring home to take a picture of the before and after and send to petsmart (or petco) a email and say that i clearly purchased this fish neglected. Do you think that might help make a difference?


----------



## Tree

Yeah K-mart had them in the vases with though large plants on top of them. x_x 

With the new set ups at my local petco/petsmart stores, the bettas are not sitting on top of one another. but at times I do see some dead ones in the back... like they put the sick ones behind and the healthy ones in front. =(


----------



## Seki

My local Petsmart and Petco both take pretty good care of their bettas... not always, but usually. And I was able to get a much reduced price on a little EE with popeye, so they do acknowledge when something is wrong with the fish. The Pet Supplies Plus around me are absolutely AWFUL, though. Filthy water, tons of dead fish in their displays, and they never do anything about it. When I showed them Ramses (the fish I posted about in this thread) and how filthy his water was, the cashier's response was "So... you want it or not?" Like she hadn't even been listening... >.<


----------



## Lefitte

Our Petco bettas look pretty bad but our Petsmart is okay. I've seen some pale bettas at Petsmart and some water doesn't look too great but that's usually the worst of it. Our Walmart bettas look pretty bad too, worse than the other two. However... one of the discount stores in town sells bettas... you have no idea how much I wanted to take one home. That's the worst I've seen..


----------



## rmarkham

Sir Bacon had the most dramatic recovery. Sadly he passed away recently. But he was a fighter. From day 1 he wanted to live. 






Currently I'm working with Charcoal. He was barely alive when I got him, and he's got a way to go still.. but he's all moved in to his 5 gallon planted tank. Currently I'm dealing with a parasitic infection, but he seems to be responding to the prazipro.


----------



## DBanana

Gorgeous.


----------



## Elsewhere

Sabina88 said:


> Elsewhere- im glad there are people like you who look at a blind fish or a fish coverd in fuzz and all they see is another part of the family. They were really lucky to be found by you. I also really like the way you wrote this, you can really tell you care about your fish


Thank you, Sabina. Same to you- your rescues are very lucky you found them.


----------



## Sabina88

Those are beautiful fish rmarkham, sory to hear about bacon.

Luckily the walmarts in my area don't sell fish anymore and I havnt seen any at the department stores around me that ive gone to.


An update on my new crown tail who doasnt have a name yet. The little bugger didn't want his picture taken so it took me about 10 minutes to get one lol. There not great since I had to use my phone.
View attachment 250122


View attachment 250130


----------



## Trippshep

Im so glad to see all these post of the most amazing-est fish.
It makes me so glad to know others want to do the same good that I do. 
I see no point in buying a 50 dollar betta fish off aquabid, when you can go to the pet store and find one just as pretty and 10 times more grateful to find a good home. 
I hope everyone's rescues are doing good, and for those who have lost some, I am so sorry. Its painful and sad, but at least we know they passed away loved and not in a tiny cup.


----------



## PetMania

All of my rescues have been from either Wal-Mart or PetSmart. The only betta that I am overwhelmed to buy from PetCo are the babies. They had 20 of them the last time I was there. My rescue 'specializes' (as you could say) in rescuing and raising babies. Have rescued 3 so far, but I am going to try and get more. But, right now, my rescue is full. 

For anyone wanting to start a rescue, remember; you need to manage your time and space. Also, don't keep rescuing if you can't find a home for them.


----------



## Trippshep

I've just kept all my rescues because I love them. I wouldn't know what to do if I had to get rid of any of mine. 
But there are some that I would be willing to send to a very good home.


----------



## Trippshep

Hey guys  
Great news ! I am getting two new tanks for Christmas ! Which meanssss, more room for fishiessss  
I'm going after Christmas to see if there is one that really really needs help. I'm so excited. 
I hope everyone has a nice holiday(even though its a little far away xD) maybe Santa will bring everyone more tanks (;


----------



## PetMania

Lol. Yeah, I wont be allowed to get any more tanks even for Christmas. no more room.


----------



## Trippshep

Hey guys  
Guess what ? I got another betta fish. 
He was a surprise from my boyfriend. He's really really pretty.
His stomach is swollen so I'm fasting him for a few days.
For now he is in a small tank (going to buy another today, maybe?) I know for a fact that he will be put in a 3 gallon around christmas. 
Here he is  we called him happy because he was extremely happy when my boyfriend picked him out, or that's what he said.


----------



## fleetfish

Om Wednesday I picked up a betta in what I consider one of the worst scenarios possible ... he was in an 8 oz. glass jam jar, water level down to half an INCH, pale as a ghost, and on top of that the lid was screwed on tightly. He was the only betta out of at least a dozen in that condition. I asked the store person why he was in such an environment and the answer just came back as a cocky little grin -"He's from last month's order and no more cups! No one wants one that's dying". I wanted to punch him - and I usually don't direct any sort of malice to anyone ... but this sleazy little man just angered me beyond anything. He just placed the jam jar in a plastic bag when I asked for a fish bag, so I decided to take the betta as he was and get home asap with him.

It took almost an hour to get home and I thought of looking for some bottled water but none that I found was room temperature, so he had to ride with me on the bus and I had to unscrew the lid to get him some air. I got him home safely - he was still pale and stressed beyond anything, but a few minutes later he was in a temporary 1g, heated, with AQ salt and some BWE to treat fin rot and ammonia poisoning. Today he's coloured up into a vibrant orange (one of my favourite betta colours!), is eating well, and I'm just so HAPPY he's okay, but he has a ways to go to regain health. 

I will try to get pics of my little guy, but my camera is broken so it may be awhile.


----------



## Trippshep

I'm really glad you got him. 
When I got my betta, savior, his cup was horrible. 
I refuse to go back there because I'll end up getting arrested for assault. 
What did you name him? what tail type does he have ?


----------



## fleetfish

He's a VT, and I've named him Firenze


----------



## Trippshep

I can not wait to see this little guy c:
I got more pictures of Happy today <3








LOVE THIS SO MUCH <3


----------



## fleetfish

Awww! He's gorgeous! He's exactly the same colour as Firenze.


----------



## Trippshep

Happy isn't doing well  
I can not get him to eat or do anything. He just lays on his plant.


----------



## PetMania

Awe, no. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Trippshep

Well guy's I am at it again c: 








Meet Wally, my new betta. 
He was bought from walmart for a dollar(I told the manager I wanted him for free. But he said no) 
I went to a new walmart, taking my cousin shopping. 
I of course had to go look at the betta's. This was the worst I have EVER seen. There had to be atleast 30 betta fish there. All stacked up on one little shelf. I mean how the flip am I suppose to see the back ones? Are they just back there to die?
I asked to speak to the manager and e just said sorry and took the fish. 
My intentions where not to buy it, I already have 22 betta fish. I looked around more and I decided I wanted to buy it. 
I went back and found the manager and he took me to the back where he had put him. This poor little guy wasn't the only one. There where six others back there in a ark cabinet, just left to die. I looked at the man and asked him if he seriously just told me they change the water weekly, yet there are six other fish back here that people have returned or they are sick? I wanted them all, but Wally's cup was the worst. I can't rescue them all, you know. :/ But he is fine now, in a new tank, hopefully he makes it. 
He is actually really really small, still a baby. Fin rot has just ate off his tail, its awful. 
Please go sign this https://www.change.org/petitions/walmart-remove-betta-fish-from-there-stores


----------



## Betta Nut

Did my first rescue Saturday! Wilbur (after the runt pig in Charlotte's web) was very listless and pale. His body was pale tan and his fins were brown. He was so clamped up, his fins were nothing more than a long spike.
I chose him because other than his coloring, behavior, and clamping, he seemed otherwise healthy. (No sideways floating, ich spots, velvet, or popeye). 
Poor guy was also the homeliest thing on the shelf, so I knew I was probably his only chance.
He immediately showed me he was a solid red when he got in his home, but til Monday, he just stayed still at the top of the tank, not eating. I sorta thought he wasn't going to make it. His fins were so clamped, I thought they had kinda melted together. He had a hard time swimming with them like that. Very stiff they were.
Finally on tuesday, he started showing a little life and ate eagerly. He was so thin! Slowly, the fins started unclamping, and amazingly seem completely undamaged! I think he's gonna be fine 
He's such a runt though, half the size of Remy. I'd think he was just a baby, but his fins are quite long.
Anyway, am happy my first rescue is turning out ok, I may be hooked! I'd love to attach some pictures, but the quality would be so bad, it's pointless


----------



## Sabina88

Trippshep said:


> Well guy's I am at it again c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Wally, my new betta.
> He was bought from walmart for a dollar(I told the manager I wanted him for free. But he said no)
> I went to a new walmart, taking my cousin shopping.
> I of course had to go look at the betta's. This was the worst I have EVER seen. There had to be atleast 30 betta fish there. All stacked up on one little shelf. I mean how the flip am I suppose to see the back ones? Are they just back there to die?
> I asked to speak to the manager and e just said sorry and took the fish.
> My intentions where not to buy it, I already have 22 betta fish. I looked around more and I decided I wanted to buy it.
> I went back and found the manager and he took me to the back where he had put him. This poor little guy wasn't the only one. There where six others back there in a ark cabinet, just left to die. I looked at the man and asked him if he seriously just told me they change the water weekly, yet there are six other fish back here that people have returned or they are sick? I wanted them all, but Wally's cup was the worst. I can't rescue them all, you know. :/ But he is fine now, in a new tank, hopefully he makes it.
> He is actually really really small, still a baby. Fin rot has just ate off his tail, its awful.
> Please go sign this https://www.change.org/petitions/walmart-remove-betta-fish-from-there-stores


WOOOW
I cant belive the condition that betta was in. Good job and good luck with him


----------



## Sabina88

Unfortunetly my rescue Mars passed away Christmas eve 

He had been acting lethargic or at least kinda not interested in moving and would always shove himself in between rocks. This had been going on for about a week. But I thought he might just be board or depressed. But I did a couple of big water changes anyway, but they didn't seem to help. Then on Christmas eve I saw that he was on his side and when I touched him he could bearly swim and if anything it was on his side. 
I do miss him, he was my first rescue, and I loved his personality. Im still not sure what happened to him though. But im glad hes not in pain any more.


----------



## Araielle

I've rescued cats and dogs since I was a kid with my parents and now and then these days when I see one or a litter in need, but I've never thought that fish would need rescuing from a place that is supposed to care for them. It's incredibly sad to me. Yet look at these stories and pictures. You are all so amazing.


----------



## Trippshep

Sabina; I am really sorry Mar's passed away  That really does suck. But just remember, he is in a better place. AND god might have needed a new fishy angel c: 

Araielle; I've done the same, I work at a very large kennel, so we are constantly rescuing other animals, but dog's and cat's are not the limit xD We have rescued 2 betta fish now and 2 rabbits. At home, I personally rescue betta fish. I now have 25 and they are all the love of my life <3 Thank you dear <3 


Update on everyone; 
Savoir and Ice have gotten finn rot, some how. I do water changed every week and they are both in 3 gallons. Ice has lost his tail completely!  and Savoir's tail is just looking a bit tore up. They are both being treated with warm water, aq and melafix.


----------



## Araielle

You have 25 bettas!? Wow! That has to get expensive..lol. Is there a thread where you explain how you care for them? Maybe some sorta schedule you have? Some special things you do? Tank sizes, plants or no, lighting? I'm just getting back into having an aquarium and it's taking over. I just bought a new 10 gallon tank today. The plants in my office betta 5 gallon tank are NOT doing well & I am almost positive it's because of the small led lights on the clip on lamp. I'm going to look into making this 10g tank a pretty planted tank for my bedroom.  I just have some research to do first. ^_^ Kudos to you for having so many lovely babies now. I just have one betta, he's my first & I love him to pieces. He interacts with me & seems to get really excited when I walk into the room & when he notices me looking at him he seems to like to show off. Every now and then he'll flare at me. I think it's cause of my red hair maybe.  He's so pretty! I can't wait to get another.


----------



## Trippshep

Araielle said:


> You have 25 bettas!? Wow! That has to get expensive..lol. Is there a thread where you explain how you care for them? Maybe some sorta schedule you have? Some special things you do? Tank sizes, plants or no, lighting? I'm just getting back into having an aquarium and it's taking over. I just bought a new 10 gallon tank today. The plants in my office betta 5 gallon tank are NOT doing well & I am almost positive it's because of the small led lights on the clip on lamp. I'm going to look into making this 10g tank a pretty planted tank for my bedroom.  I just have some research to do first. ^_^ Kudos to you for having so many lovely babies now. I just have one betta, he's my first & I love him to pieces. He interacts with me & seems to get really excited when I walk into the room & when he notices me looking at him he seems to like to show off. Every now and then he'll flare at me. I think it's cause of my red hair maybe.  He's so pretty! I can't wait to get another.


Hmm, I do not have a thread on that! Maybe I should make one c: 
None of my tanks are planted, but I am hoping in the summer time, when plants start to grow in the creek's, I can go get some. I do not have the money to be spending 5 dollars on a silly plant xD Plus, I have a lot of creeks near me. As for tanks, I have 2 10 gallons (One for my female betta's and one for my Axolotl ^^) I have 9 1.5 gallons, a 1 gallon wall tank (gift from my boyfriend) 2 3 gallons, a 5 gallon and a 20 gallon (being converted into a salt water tank soon). My mom and I really love fish c: As for cleaning, the 20 and 10 gallons get cleaned every 2 months, and all the rest of the tanks get cleaned every week, though I am a bit off this week, i've got a cold Dx


----------



## Araielle

Oh wow...There is no way I'd have the time to keep up with all of those tanks.  Are they all in one room? Also, I hope you feel better quick.


----------



## Trippshep

Araielle said:


> Oh wow...There is no way I'd have the time to keep up with all of those tanks.  Are they all in one room? Also, I hope you feel better quick.


Both of my ten gallon's, 7 of the 1.5 galllons , a 3 gallon and a 5 gallon are in my room c: 
The rest are in my kitchen. And thank you c:


----------



## Araielle

Hahaha..I bet you feel like you're sleeping underwater at night! That must be relaxing.


----------



## NarniaHero

My CT boy, Ro ,from Pet Supplies Plus with his meticulous bubble nest in his make-shift betta log...sorry its sideways.


----------



## Araielle

My gosh he's so cute & pretty. I really like the look of the CTs I was looking at a couple of them at the store when I bought the tank today. Sooo hard to resist. Ro looks quite content. Thanks for posting. I love pics!


----------



## Espeon

Everyone's bettas are so lovely! Just thought I'd share my own rescue story. Back in October, I "rescued" a halfmoon from the Petco near my school. He was suffering from what was either fin rot or tailbiting (still not sure), was quite pale, and in fairly dirty water. His name is now Acarnan and he is doing very well!

So here is the before and after (the second picture was taken by my roommate in December, but he looked the same then as he does now):


----------



## Sabina88

are you sure that's the same fish... lol
That's an amazing change, I love his fins there such a pretty pattern and color
you did a amazing job with him


----------



## Araielle

That is seriously incredible. He is so gorgeous. Wow!


----------



## 2muttz

Wow, Espeon, what an incredible "makeover". You rescued him and he rewarded you with that amazing beauty!!


----------



## shadowshearth

My two Walmart rescues. I just acquired them recently, but just a few days of good food and medicine has done them both wonders.

Jack was suffering some fin biting out of boredom. Now, I watch him every day, fighting with his reflection, swimming wildly around his tank, diving to the bottom and doing a 180 to the top, and of course, blowing bubbles at me whenever he gets fed. 

View attachment 286706



Crown was extremely pale, sitting at the bottom of his cup... He had a terrible case of Fin rot and he'd lost a few scales already. He wouldn't eat when I brought him home, but now every time I open the tank, he rushes up to the top and slaps his tail and splashes water at me. He's very relaxed, compared to Jack. He much prefers doing circles at the top of his tank. I don't think he's quite discovered yet that he's allowed to go down to the bottom.

View attachment 286714


----------



## Sabina88

woow Shadow earth, both of your bettas changes so much 
good job with them


----------



## Sabina88

This is my new guy Hale, I got today. Hes not a rescue, rescue like my crowntail Mars who passed away. But as far as I can tell hes got slight SBD, and his fins were/are pale, and although you cant tell in the photos, when I got him, you could see almost through him. Unfortunetly the petco i went only filled the betta cups up half way and since his fins are pretty long his dorsal fin was flopped on the side since there was no water for it, and since the SBD made him floaty that didn't help either.

Anyways here he is:
View attachment 286754

View attachment 286762


----------



## shadowshearth

Thanks.  I'm so happy for them, though Crown is starting to kind of tilt towards his back end a little... I'm hoping a full water change and a day without food will help out. He just started doing it, so I may have given him too much to eat just yet. Jack seems fine though.

Poor Hale... Hopefully he'll get to feeling better soon. A little time and TLC. <3


----------



## Sabina88

I hope Crown gets better soon too, it sounds as if what ever it is you caught it early.

I think Hale is doing a bit better. When I first got him home when he would try to swim down the rest of him wanted to go up. Now its not as bad, but when he stops swimming he'll either tilt to the side or his tail end will go up. 

Fingers crossed for both of them, and every one else's rescues


----------



## Mercury

Hi everyone! I've had a tank ready for a few days now, but I was unsure what I wanted to put in it. I went to my local pet store yesterday, and had a look around. There were a few betta fish in smallish box holders, but they weren't the worst. I found this one in a small plastic cup, alongside several others in cups. At that moment I knew I HAD to save one. I picked this little guy because he seemed to be the one doing the least. 

I brought him home and rested the plastic bag with him in at the top of the water for 15 minutes, so the water would start to heat up to the temperature of my water. Once I put him into the tank water in a net, he shot off like a rocket! He's been very active today, and he seems very happy with his new home. He ate this morning, and I couldn't be happier. 

Here he is:










His name is Freddie. I named him that because when I bought him, he looked a rather silver-like colour. So I named him Freddie, after Freddie Mercury. Haha :-D Does he look ok to you guys? As I've said, this is my first betta, and I want him to be as happy as possible. Thank you!

I'm not 100% sure on my betta types yet, but is he a crowntail? Thanks. You're all doing wonderful things saving these beautiful fish from these stores.


----------



## Sabina88

From what I can tell Freddie is a crowntail, and a very pretty one at that. Hes very lucky you found him


----------



## Araielle

Yepp..looks like a crown tail to me, Mercury! He's gorgeous, too!


----------



## Mercury

Thanks very much guys!


----------



## summersea

This is Nero, my HM dragonscale that I rescued from PetsMart. You can see in the top pic that he was extremely pale and emaciated. He also had ich that I had to treat. The other bettas at the store at the time were also not looking good and had a lot of fuzzy growth. I felt I could best help this guy with my limited beginner knowledge. 

The bottom pic is Nero today, 2 months since I got him. He has absolutely flourished and watching the transition has been amazing. Nero has turned out to be my favorite boy (shhh don't tell my other boys ;-) ). His personality is so endearing!


----------



## Stefi

Summersea - AMAZING transformation. I wouldn't even be able to tell that was the same betta if you hadn't told me. Nice work - you're clearly an awesome Betta Parent. How long did it take for his colour to start to come out? He's gorgeous!


----------



## 2muttz

Mercury said:


> Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow, what a beautiful color he is. Like a black orchid flower. Thanks for rescuing him!!


----------



## 2muttz

summersea said:


> This is Nero, my HM dragonscale that I rescued from PetsMart. You can see in the top pic that he was extremely pale and emaciated. He also had ich that I had to treat. The other bettas at the store at the time were also not looking good and had a lot of fuzzy growth. I felt I could best help this guy with my limited beginner knowledge.
> 
> The bottom pic is Nero today, 2 months since I got him. He has absolutely flourished and watching the transition has been amazing. Nero has turned out to be my favorite boy (shhh don't tell my other boys ;-) ). His personality is so endearing!


 

Speechless ~ just speechless... Incredible transformation, incredible beauty.....


----------



## summersea

Stefi - He started coloring up within minutes of being put in warmer water. It took about a month for him to fully color up his scales and now his fins and face have fully colored up. I couldn't believe the transformation either! I definitely ended up with a much prettier fish than I thought I was getting lol ;-)

2muttz- Thank you so much! I love my boy!


----------



## Stefi

Summersea - Fantastic. Clearly it was meant to be!! And I don't blame you for him being your favourite - what an awesome colour.


----------



## rmarkham

Meropenem on 11/24/13 He had fin rot an ICH.



Meropenem today, 2/2/14


----------



## summersea

Rmarkham - he is looking so much better! Love his colors!


----------



## rmarkham

summersea said:


> Rmarkham - he is looking so much better! Love his colors!


Thanks


----------



## shadowshearth

Absolutely gorgeous transformation, summersea. It's so amazing to watch them change like that. They definitely reward you for your love and care. He's such a dazzling blue and I love all of his little black spots!!

Sabina, how is Hale doing today? Crown is doing much better, he's passing the food in his system.  It was just a bit of bloat, it seems. Luckily I caught it as soon as he started swimming funny. I saw him dive down to the bottom of his tank to look at the Stress Coat I dropped in his tank this morning. I was so proud of him being so adventurous and curious!!

rmarkham he's so gorgeous!


----------



## summersea

Thanks shadowshearth! It is wonderful how they change with the proper care! Makes it all worth while!


----------



## Danamals

I love this thread! I wish more people would post. I'm thinking of heading over to my petsmart and picking up a rescue betta... (They treat them so badly there, it's horrible)

These are some lucky bettas shown here! All are so beautiful!


----------



## shadowshearth

*Just an Update On My Boys... And the Newest Addition*

Hey guys, been awhile! How's everyone's rescues doing? Just wanted to do an updated photo for everyone. 

Jack hasn't ceased to amaze me with his colors, he's still got the beautiful reds mixed with blues and vanilla's but he's started to develop more black spots along his anal fins now. He's such a gorgeous fish now.

He always seems to be happy, I love watching him explore his tank and he's really fond of the multi-colored hide-away that I gave him. He loves swimming in and out of the different holes in it and if I ever can't find him, he's generally chilling out in it. 

That and he loves the black stones at the bottom of his tank. I have white gravel, but some larger, black stones that I put in for decoration. Every now and then I'll see him turn himself so that he can eye the rocks and he'll peck at them now and then. It's adorable:

View attachment 301770


Crown has been slowly turning more red the more and more I see him. I love his blue eyes, it always makes me happy to see him. I've still been having problems with him not wanting to dive down in his aquarium. I've seen him do it and I've seen him stay down, so it's not a swim bladder issue... 

I honestly think he just has a psychological issue from being in his sale cup that makes him think he has to stay at the top all of the time. I've been thinking about giving him a shallower tank to swim in to see if he will utilize his tank decorations more:

View attachment 301778


And, we also have a new addition to the fleet. I was at Walmart the other night and noticed this guy... He had some weird white stuff floating in his cup and I feared that he was going to develop ick. He seems otherwise healthy, but his cup was just downright nasty.

He was gorgeous though, and I kept coming back to him. So, without further ado, here's our newest addition - Vodka. He was advertised as a CT, but he looks like he has a PK tail... I wonder, is he a CTPK? Whatever he is, he's gorgeous:

View attachment 301786


View attachment 301794


----------



## Sabina88

You have gorgeous fish shadowshearth  They're very lucky you found them


----------



## shadowshearth

Thank you so much, Sabina. I'm lucky that I found them too. They always keep me so entertained.  They've become my babies.


----------

